# Diverter Valve Question



## doinoyou79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I apologize if this has been discussed before, but I couldn't find anything via search. I just got my '12 CC R-Line tuned with APR stage 1 on Monday. While I was at the shop, I was actually going to have them swap out my diverter valve with the 'new' OEM piston-type diverter valve (to save me the hassle in case I blow out the stock one). Unfortunately, they didn't have one in stock, so I said I'll just come back some other time to do it.

Now my question is: does my '12 CC already have the 'new' OEM piston-type diverter valve installed from the factory? The reason I ask is because I just read on a website (http://www.my-gti.com/476/volkswagen-oem-diverter-valve-upgrade) that this 'new' version is being fitted standard from January 2009 onward. I'm not assuming this website is reputable, so that's why I'm asking you all.

Can anyone confirm either way, if my car would have the diaphragm-type or the piston-type?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im not sure if the 2012 comes with a rev D. But regardless i recommend the AWE dv. 

The rev d will leak boost bc the design doesnt seal well on the metal housing of the turbo

Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

I also have a 2012 R-Line and I had a rev C. Jack up the passenger front side and look up at the rear of the engine to see the diverter valve. Mine was not leaking, but I replaced it anyway. Boldsport.com has the rev d on sale for around $55. Only the rev d is piston type, all the others are a diaphragm style.


----------



## doinoyou79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Dumb question: how will I tell which rev I have without uninstalling it? Is the part # visible from my vantage point underneath the vehicle?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

My 2012 has rev c, piston type, same as a D. Holds up just fine to K04 with close to 25 PSI.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I also would like to check revision of my dv. My car is 2009.

How can check turbo pressure???can i check it with vag com? What is optimal psi ?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

The cheapest way that I have found is $25 for a Bluetooth ECU plug unit into the OBD port, getting boost pressure from ECU, + $5 for smartphone app.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gradysmith said:


> My 2012 has rev c, piston type, same as a D. Holds up just fine to K04 with close to 25 PSI.


If you monitor the boost levels w/ vagcom youll see that with a rev d vs a forge unit or a AWE youll see the rev D will it hit pea boost slower and hit a lower peak boost 


And a rev C is and old diaphragm version. It is not the same as a rev D 






peterek said:


> I also would like to check revision of my dv. My car is 2009.
> 
> How can check turbo pressure???can i check it with vag com? What is optimal psi ?


 
Your car will not have a newer revision D DV

You can check boost levels with vagcom or with a boost gauge. Stock 10ish PSI and tuned can vary from 15-23psi 








Gradysmith said:


> The cheapest way that I have found is $25 for a Bluetooth ECU plug unit into the OBD port, getting boost pressure from ECU, + $5 for smartphone app.


This doesn't measure actually boost iirc it measures the amount of boost the ECU is requesting not what the turbo is putting out 


Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bill6211789 said:


> And a rev C is and old diaphragm version. It is not the same as a rev D


Not all Rev C are bad DV's, there is a Rev C DV on the MKVI that is a piston DV, however it does not have the cage.

You have to also go by the first 3 digits.

06*H* 145 710 *C* looks like:









06*F*..... AFAIK, are the diaphragm ones.

Rev C & G look the same:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

All of the '09-11 CC's will have the "diaphragm" version of the DV, not the piston

Not too sure about the 2012's....might be a mix, but most likely the diaphragm version as well

My '13 had the "C" piston style from the factory

Only difference between the "D" (like sold by ECS Tuning) and the "C", is that the "C" doesn't have the little cage on it:




As for knowing which version you have, just jack up the car and look above the passenger axle....the DV is attached to the turbo....look at the last letter of the part number.

It'll either be "G" (rubber) or "C" (piston), if your car hasn't been modified.


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

So which one is actually which here? According to this thread not all C DV's are piston, some are the old diaphragm, but then someone goes on to say that C is piston and that's what was used in the 2009-2011 models but yet owners are upgrading them because they're in fact diaphragm not piston. Just trying to get on the same page as, well, some of you. Thanks to any who help clear this up.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mmoore2490 said:


> So which one is actually which here? According to this thread not all C DV's are piston, some are the old diaphragm, but then someone goes on to say that C is piston and that's what was used in the 2009-2011 models but yet owners are upgrading them because they're in fact diaphragm not piston. Just trying to get on the same page as, well, some of you. Thanks to any who help clear this up.


 If you read my post... you have to also look at the first 3 digits of the part number. 

06H = piston 
06F = diaphram


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

Alright. Thanks. I just bought a 2010 sport and want to know if the PO had swapped anything. So really c, d, g and etc don't have as much to do with it as the first three letters? 
Also, mind me asking if you have any personal experience between the different DV manufactures. I.e. ecs, awe, etc? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ECS don't make a DV. They only sell OEM and Forge. 

I have a AWE-Tuning DV... got that after having a piston DV. 

Yes, the AWE-tuning DV is a diaphram DV... but if it's goof for 750+ hp Porsches.... it's more than adequate for our cars. It does not utilize electronic control. Instead you need a boost tap, as it is physically controlled by intake manifold pressure/vacuum. 

With an intake, it makes a different noise compared to stock... ranging from a definitive "pssch" sound to more of a chirp, depending on how much boost had to be diverted.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

$50, on sale, from DBC Tuning:
http://shop.dbctuning.com/06H145710D_p/06h145710d.htm


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Besides the fact that upgrading would give me a better DV valve able to handle more, being im unchipped, there really shouldnt be a need to... or am i wrong. If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mmoore2490 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Besides the fact that upgrading would give me a better DV valve able to handle more, being im unchipped, there really shouldnt be a need to... or am i wrong. If it aint broke dont fix it.


Just a preventative measure because it'd just be more reliable....the piston will never tear versus the old ones that could


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

old thrad but anyways......

Im upgrading to CTS Ko4, it comes w DV relocation... my cc is 2011, should i get that DV off ECS Tuning? or Stock one would be ok?

Thanks.... :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> old thrad but anyways......
> 
> Im upgrading to CTS Ko4, it comes w DV relocation... my cc is 2011, should i get that DV off ECS Tuning? or Stock one would be ok?
> 
> Thanks.... :beer:


I would recommend upgrading to the revision D or Forge unit for sure with your new K04 set up! With the added power/boost stock unit is bound to fail sooner, this will be one less item to change out down the road. 

All options can be found - *Here*


Andy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> I would recommend upgrading to the revision D or Forge unit for sure with your new K04 set up! With the added power/boost stock unit is bound to fail sooner, this will be one less item to change out down the road.
> 
> All options can be found - *Here*
> 
> ...


Im doing instal at the dealer, wonder if they would upgrade it if it fails.... Can you do free shipping on revision D? I'd order it..


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Im doing instal at the dealer, wonder if they would upgrade it if it fails.... Can you do free shipping on revision D? I'd order it..


you'd probably have more flexibility for negotiation if you dropped $2000 for a K04 kit through ECS tuning.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> you'd probably have more flexibility for negotiation if you dropped $2000 for a K04 kit through ECS tuning.


Oh well if they carried anything else but APR...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Can you do free shipping on revision D? I'd order it..


Please use this current link when you are ready to order - *ES#263879*

Andy


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Oh well if they carried anything else but APR...


nothing wrong with APR... granted, the CTS is $300 cheaper. But, APR did mod the K04 a little

CTS' method looks interesting


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> nothing wrong with APR... granted, the CTS is $300 cheaper. But, APR did mod the K04 a little
> 
> CTS' method looks interesting


I know nothing wrong but the price 

APR w out sale 2700 while CTS i got for 1800 shipped ... in 2700 im going to fit instal and APR software


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Please use this current link when you are ready to order - *ES#263879*
> 
> Andy


Discounted shipping works too :thumbup: Thank, you Andy!

Going to order in 15 min or so...It says on ur web it is going to ship out today. Hope I can get it by monday....  KO4 Install is on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

stero whos fmic did you go with


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ebk305 said:


> stero whos fmic did you go with


Im not pitting FMIC for now... but for spring i'm going to get Neuspeed one...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

If some1 needs it  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6153512-BNIB-Revision-D-diverter-valve


----------

